# Effing Wedding AAAAARRRRRRGGGGHH!



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I appreciate this is probably an entirely male perspective but.......

Getting married to my beautiful and delightful Natasha this August but feck me if I'm not sick and effing tired of constantly hearing/talking/eating/sleeping/drinking the whole thing every spare moment. Its got the point where I'm glad to goto work just to get away from it for a few hours! I'm even taking on extra overtime, not just principally for the £ but for the aforementioned reasons.

I should probably be more excited than I am but its hard to maintain much of that when its all I hear about ad (total fecking) nauseum.

I'll be glad whn its all over and done with TBH and we can go back to getting on with the life of normal people as oposed to obsessives! (BTW before anyone says "that's ironic coming from a mad TT fan" I am aware of that, so jam it up your jacksie, ok!!??)

Rant over [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Best thing to do is leave her to get on with sorting it out, thats what I did and it all ran smoothly.

If your marrying the right person then she'll know the sort of things you'll like anyway.

Sit back, wait for the day, get it over with and go on holiday

E


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Its just as bad for friends as well, they will be sick of the same chat so you are not alone in your pain


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha ha you've just realised that you have started an unstoppable machine called a wedding - unfortunately mate your just a passenger so hang on for the ride


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just go to Gretna Green and get it over and done with :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You're on the rollercoaster now mate and you won't be allowed to get off until September ..... come and pick those bloody tyres up that'll give you an evening off


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It never bothered me that much...I just let Hev get on with the planning, and gave a few nods, pointers and suggestions

My main "task" was the honeymoon planning...managed to keep the destination secret from Hev right up until the wedding speeches :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

... and when your married she will be getting out thermometers each month and getting ovulation test kits and complaining she hasn't fallen pregnant ... let that fun begin . Good luck with the wedding Cam :-*


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

good luck Cam, my wedding is next week and trust me fella it will only get worse as the big day looms! just think about the honeymoon and say "yes" as much as possible


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tell me folks, if you dislike big weddings, why do you do it?
Is is prestige or what?

When I got married we had the family around and that was it: registry office, nice meal and then back home to my parents's house. It was nice, enough and no hassle.

I think that weddings, like everything else, is just spiralling out into infinaty :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Tell me folks, if you dislike big weddings, why do you do it?
> Is is prestige or what?
> 
> When I got married we had the family around and that was it: registry office, nice meal and then back home to my parents's house. It was nice, enough and no hassle.
> ...


We do it because it is traditional.

Having been married for 18 years next month, I can say there are a number of people who were at our wedding who we have not spoken to since (bar Christmas cards) including one of the bridesmaids. The second bridesmaid hasnt been spoken to for over 6 years as well. There are family who I have seen perhaps 6 times since and most times that was funerals.

Whilst the day itself was fantastic and one of the happiest days of my life, there was a load of politics and associated bullshit which had to be ignored.

Cam, the most important thing to remember is the day belongs to you and Natasha, dont let anyone ruin it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me folks, if you dislike big weddings, why do you do it?
> ...


Hm, from what you are saying Richard, I understand that your wedding was VERY LOVELY, HAPPY OCCASION.

But then you also say that some people who have attended you wedding are no longer in touch with you. This to me is weird. Why have people (friends) on one of the most important days of your life around if they can't be a*&$d to keep in contact?

I would hope that I would ONLY have good friends at my wedding, should I ever get hitched again, which I can't imagine happening! :?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me folks, if you dislike big weddings, why do you do it?
> ...


Hey fella long time no speak 

Its nice to see not only us asians have lots of politics in weddings!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I think part and parcel of it is the fact that, ordinarily, it's your parents that organise it (it's them that 'request the pleasure of your company'). So they feel duty bound to invite people they know, but you might not.

I certainly don't agree with the whole 'Let's spend £100,000 on the day' approach though.

All you need, IMHO to have a good day is lots of people, a free bar, and a decent venue.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> All you need, IMHO to have a good day is lots of people, a free bar, and a decent venue.


Well said, Kell!! I agree with that whole heartedly


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sure Natasha will be having her Bridezilla moments too!


----------

